# Coffee bean for the hardcore esspresso drinker ?



## Andy_C (Feb 4, 2015)

Just found this, would anyone try this ?

http://catpoopcoffeeinc.com/what-is-cat-poop-coffee-aka-kopi-luwak/

Andy


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

No. Chances are it will be farmed (as in poor creature kept in a small cage & force fed coffee beans)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yawn


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

First rule of coffee forums club, never mention the k word!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

No


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

This is kerrraaazy!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> First rule of coffee forums club, never mention the k word!


Or the L word ......


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I love you boots. There I said it!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> I love you boots. There I said it!


I suspected it all along


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I suspected it all along


Tease!


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

jeeees... get a room !


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Olliehulla said:


> jeeees... get a room !


Or a cage, may aswell make some money on the 'outputs'. They're both fed coffee, right?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jkb89 said:


> Or a cage, may aswell make some money on the 'outputs'. They're both fed coffee, right?


Now there's a horrible thought.......on Pancake Day as well!!!


----------

